

C++ Tail Recursion Using 64-bit Variables - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0332/

======
AndreyKarpov
Part N2: [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0333/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0333/)

